# Setting up turbo WAGON



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright now... Call me stupid.. But I plan on making one hell of a sleeper here...

I'd like to turbo charge my 1993 Honda Accord Wagon EX.. Leather interior, sun roof... Bunch of the nice things in life.










I got a few questions... I'd like to go with a full kit. Will a regular accord turbo kit work on the wagon? Most of the other parts that I have found were 100% interchangable.

Also does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

9 views and no comments! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What I think? You need to take some more pictures of that beautiful Z.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I already got enough..

http://photobucket.com/albums/v459/skdtech/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Come on guys....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

For one I would drop the F22 and replace it with a JDM H22A1. Then go from there. I would put a Vortec supercharger and lower the vtec to come on at 4200.

I used to be a honda guy, ha its still in me on building em :thumbup: 

My honda used to run really hard


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

asleepz said:


> 9 views and no comments! TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!


What I think, I think as a mod. you should know that the rules state no bumping of threads for at least 24 hours. I also think a turbo accord wagon would be fun, but perhaps the best people to ask about specific applications on that car would be people that have experience with it.... I.E. members of a Honda forum...


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

To each thier own....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> To each thier own....



You can't tell me a 13 second stock looking wagon would be cool...

But for the bumping, yeah sorry.....

And BTW for some reason you thought this had Vtec... But um it doesn't.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

asleepz said:


> You *can't* tell me a 13 second stock looking wagon *would* be cool...


Its quite easy, 13 second stock looking wagon wouldnt be cool.

If you want a project car, go for it. There is a lot of aftermarket for a honda (not sure about this wagon...) but it defenitely is something you would see on "pimp my ride" than on a track.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i always liked the way the accord wagons looked...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tavel said:


> i always liked the way the accord wagons looked...



I like it alright. It's really comfortable... 

Butt Hurt... First of all how many times have you seen Pimp my Ride do anything but replace or paint an engine... NEVER. So try again at your worthless insults. And yes so I forgot to put "wouldn't", play on my words...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

asleepz said:


> I like it alright. It's really comfortable...
> 
> Butt Hurt... First of all how many times have you seen Pimp my Ride do anything but replace or paint an engine... NEVER. So try again at your worthless insults. And yes so I forgot to put "wouldn't", play on my words...


Im just saying man, you just dont see fast wagons a lot. If youre trying to be unique, then I guess then you should go ahead. If you want to spend thousands of dollars on a wagon, then go for it. I just mentioned pimp my ride because they get old(er) cars that simply shouldnt be "pimped" because they just dont look "cool." If youre only making it fast, then thats awesome.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what i intend on... It'll look as it does now.. Just not the engine bay.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

turbo the f22 in there. alot of honda heads ignore the f22. when in reality the f22 is a beast when modded.

stratton.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> turbo the f22 in there. alot of honda heads ignore the f22. when in reality the f22 is a beast when modded.
> 
> stratton.



Well at least now I know what kind of engine I have 

I have done no research thus far.. Just wanted to get some opinions on if I should do it or not.


----------

